# Webster County 2009 - 2010



## Curtis (Oct 13, 2009)

We are seeing lots of healthy does and fawns.  Still pretty warm so the activity has been around the first and last hour or the day.  Tons of green brose, healthy acorns, and still seeing persimons - a lot of food in the woods.
Should be a good year for meat.  Can't wait to see what the rut is like.  Last years was so broken up it was impossible to pattern.With so many does surviving and thriving over the past year, should be interesting to see what is does to the rut activity.
Luckily, still no hogs on our lease.
Good luck out there.

Curtis


----------



## Curtis (Oct 17, 2009)

Missing the first opening weekend in years and hating it.  Hope it was a good opening day.  Any good news?
Curtis


----------



## gbear36 (Oct 20, 2009)

Openning weekend was delightful. Good cool weather, lots of deer movement. I saw plenty of does and a nice 8pt that was about 2 1/2 so he is still walking the woods. Looks like we will have an interesting season this year.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 20, 2009)

A couple of does were taken opening weekend and one or two during bow on our lease.  No decent bucks seen yet, just a couple of small ones.  Saw a couple of does chasing each other with a 4 point during muzzleloader, but nothing approaching rutting behavior.  What we are seeing sure look healthy though, should be a good year.


----------



## gbear36 (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a hunter in the club see the bucks still feeding together Sun morning. I saw a decent 8pt, but let him walk in hopes he comes back when my 8yr old is with me!!


----------



## bow777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Any new updates. Any rut activity starting yet?


----------



## Curtis (Oct 29, 2009)

We are still seeinf bachelor groups of young bucks, no big bucks seen yet, only a few does have been killed.
It will be soon, but not soon enough!


----------



## bow777 (Oct 29, 2009)

I am around Archery, just between Plains and Preston. Been seeing does when I was there but no bucks. Is the Rut usually around the 15th of Nov?


----------



## Curtis (Nov 1, 2009)

The 15th should be prime time.  It usually peaks sometime between the 10th and the 20th.  The best days for our club has generally been 11/13 - 11/18, so good luck and stay in the stand.  We have taken plenty of deer between 10 and noon.
Curtis


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 2, 2009)

First 2 weeks seeing a good number of small bucks still together and alot of fat does we're in Dumas between plains and preston.The deer aren't hitting our food plots because of so much to eat in the woods loos to be a good year.Come on rut.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like it is cranking up.  We are seeing plenty of deer on the move.  Small bucks still together, several nice, fat does have been killed and the first buck of the year, a tall-tined 9 pointer was taken a couple of days ago.  This weekend we should have a full house at the lease, members, kids, a couple of guests, great weather forecast, some bar-b-que and Georgia has a game it might be able to win.  Can't wait.


----------



## bow777 (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck this weekend. Keep us posted on how you guys do.

Happy Hunting


----------



## Curtis (Nov 8, 2009)

Wierd weekend.  Saturday morning it sounded like firing range out there.  Counted over 30 shots near and far.  Hunted with my son, we saw several does at sun-up.  Nearby was a guest who hasn't hunted since boyhood, and he was in a stand with my 12 year old son.  My son helped him to taked a nice 9 point, live weight was 210 lbs.  Kicker was the buck was not only tailing a doe, he was in full mount when my guest shot him.  Quite a first deer story.  I've never taken a deer that nice, not to mention while in the act!  5 minutes later, one of the other members took the doe the buck had been with.  We had several hunters in the field and all saw several deer.  Then came the afternoon hunt.  Nada. nothing.  Mostly the same this morning.  One doe taken, nothing seen by anyone else.
So rut is coming, but not quite here yet.  However, everything we have taken has been very healthy weight.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 15, 2009)

Too daggum hot, I guess.  Hunted Friday night through tonight.  Saw one or two while in transit,  biefly had a doe stick her head out into a food plot this morning at sun up.  That's it.  Had 5 guys hunting this weekend.  One doe shot last night right at sundown. Hardly heard any shots all weekend, none this afternoon and evening. Doesn't look good for this week either, weather-wise.  Stopped by Mosseycreek to pick up a deer, sounds like it is slow all over SW GA.  May be a late rut this year, should be an intersting Thanksgving week.  Good luck.


----------



## lineman101 (Nov 19, 2009)

we hunt just outside preston on lanahassee creek the bucks were chasin heavy all week killed two big 8's a 9 and saw three more shooters betwwen 4 people


----------



## bow777 (Nov 19, 2009)

I am close to Preston also. My report is pretty much the same as Curtis. Way too hot for November. Activity was real slow. Only good buck shot was a mature heavy 7 ptr. Seems the bucks were just starting to rut.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking to lease land in webster county. Any leads are much appreciated. 

Brian1


----------

